# I Did It!!!



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i broke 40mph with my riding mower with a knocking engine
then it knocked alot more, so i tossed some STP in it and sold it  
hello craftsman 42" riding mower with 20hp intek  
and now the 3hp is acting up, and the trimmer exploded :freak: 
yep, thats whats been going on here lately, things keep breaking


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

What is the craftsman new? 

For me.... the transaxle went out on the murray 8 x-mas day (did a wild wheelie and a couple hours of running around, stopped to put gas in it, and nothing) need to take the trans off and see exactly what went wrong....

As for the noma.....I can't kill the engine or the transaxle.... I run around reving the engine's guts out till it pukes a huge amount of oil into the carb and smokes the whole neighborhood..... and still keep going.....


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

the craftsman is new, and slow as crap! i need to get used to having a riding mower that cant do donuts and pull wheelies, and it took forever to do that big pond job with the craftsman because its slow


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

How fast is its top mph? 5.5? manual?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

dont know, havent touched the manual(i never use manuals)


----------

